# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  My Yellow Tang RIP

## Gary R

Just trying to find out how old he was ....and found a couple of my old tank, that was in the front room back from 2005 
So that makes him around 9 years with me if not more

----------


## lost

been a while then longer than my goby is that sea weed you have in there

----------


## Gary R

It was called a Halimeda plant or the name I liked was the Money Plant  :lol:  because of its small green coins linked together

----------


## lost

does it spread? I was looking at some red seaweed on fleabay but being as I don't have a sump yet  :lol:  I am looking for something to put in my tank that will not spread that much and will help with the nitrates ect

----------

